#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Unbehandelte, offene Schnittwunde :( >

## Rubby Bubble

Ich bin neu hier also erstmal HI^^  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Eine Freundin von mir ritzt sich und hat nun eine offene Schnittwunde am Oberschänkel. Sie weigert sich damit zum Arzt damit zu gehen. Die Wunde ist von Freitag 18:30 und wurde bislang mit Strohrum "desinfiziert" und ein Pflaster draufgemacht. Die Schnittwunde ist ca. 10cm lang und so 4-5mm tief. Also dürfte das wahrscheinlich schon die Unterhaut sein. Eigentlich müsste es genäht werden, aber ich glaube nicht, dass sie sich darauf einlassen würde. Also ich mir vorhin die Wunde angesehen habem war es innen rot und weiss-gelblich - Eiter? Die Wunde stand ca. 3mm offen und gestern hatte sie eine Schwellung.  
Was kann ich da jetzt machen? Ich seh sie gleich und will das irgendwie verarzten, aber ich hab kA davon und will sie am liebsten zum Arzt damit schleppen, aber sie will nicht, dass irgendwelche Fragen gestellt werden... 
Danke schonmal um Vorraus  :Smiley:

----------


## lucy230279

Erstmal herzlich willkommen im Forum.
Bei der Größe und Tiefe der Wunde solltest du deine Freundin auf jeden Fall zum Arzt schleifen. Diese Wunde sollte sicherlich genäht werden und wenn sie jetzt schon eitert, muss sie erst recht zum Arzt. 
Was heíßt denn, sie will nicht dass Fragen gestellt werden? Der Arzt wird sicherlich fragen, wie das passiert ist..aber er hat ja ne ärztliche Schweigepflicht. 
Mal noch ne andere Frage, ist deine Freundin wegen dieser Ritzerei schon in ärztlicher Behandlung?

----------


## Rubby Bubble

Ja is sie, jedoch ohne Erfolg. 
Sie redet immer von "Psychoheinies", die ihr als komische Fragen stellen und sie findet es lustig, dann darauf irgendwas zu antworten, was aber rein garnichts mit ihr zu tun hat.... 
Ich wollt nur kurz wissen ob ich da was anderes machen kann außer es zu desinfizieren gerade. Ansonsten versuch ich sie erneut zu überreden zum Arzt zu gehen.

----------


## Christiane

Hallo! 
Wie Lucy bereits schrieb, wäre Nähen die beste Lösung. Natürlich heilt auch eine unbehandelter Schnitt irgendwann zu, aber es dauert lange und hinterläßt eine unschöne Narbe, die u.U. auch zu Bewegungseinschränkungen führen kann. Besonders dann, wenn sie infiziert war. 
Bis sie zum Arzt geht, muß der Schnitt trocken und sauber gehalten werden. Bitte kein Puder, Cremes etc einbringen. Die Wundränder könnt ihr mit etwas Alkohol oder Jod abtupfen (nicht in die Wunde!) und auf den Schnitt eine sterile Kompresse legen. 
Und die Ursache für das Ritzen muß erkannt und behandelt werden. Offenbar hat deine Freundin recht wenig Vertrauen zu ihrem jetzigen Therapeuten. Denkt evl mal über einen Wechsel nach. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Patientenschubser

Das deine Freundin zum Arzt muss ist unbestritten.
Genäht werden kann die Wunde nicht mehr, dazu ist es zu spät.
Abgesehen davon ist die Wunde bereits entzündet, alleine deswegen muss sie zu einem Arzt! 
Sicherlich sollte sie unbedingt zu einem Psychiater, den ritzen ist (mehr als) ein Schrei nach Hilfe!

----------


## Rubby Bubble

Danke für die vielen Antworten  :Smiley:  
Gut das werd ich erstmal machen. 
Ich rede mit ihr fast täglich darüber und komme demnächst mit in so ne Sitzung. Vielleicht hilft es ja, weil ich kenne sie ziemlich gut und vielleicht kann ich sie etwas berühigen. 
Sie wird leider sehr aggressiv wenn ihre Psychaiterin mit ihr redet :/ 
Sie hat schon ihre ganzen linken Arm verunstaltet und ihr den rechten Oberschänkel und jetzt hab ich auch schon wieder ritze in ihrem rechten Arm gefunden  :Sad:  
Mich nimmt das sehr mit, wenn sie das tut und leider kann ich ihr kaum helfen  :Sad:  
Ich denke sie hat auch den falschen Umgang, denn 4 Freunde von ihr ritzen sich von gelegentlich bis täglich. Ich denke das ist so wie in diesen Magersuchtsforen. Sie wird verstanden, aber gleichzeitig zieht es sie noch mehr rein.  
Ich meine wie bekloppt kann man sein. Sie wollte mit einer Freundin, die sich auch ritzt ihre Rasierklinge vergraben, weil wir ihr sonst die Rasierkinge weggenommen hätten und dann denkt sich die eine "Ach komm, einmal eben noch!" und dann ritzen die sich volle Kacnne in den Oberschänkel cO    
Alkohol war auch im Spiel, aber trotzem cO 
Wie dem auch sei... ich muss mich ma losmachen

----------


## Patientenschubser

Vll sollte deine Freundin mal für eine Therapie in einen Klinik eingewiesen werden!
Das ist nur ein Gedanke von mir, das was ich bisher so gelesen haben macht auf mich den Eindruck als wäre das mehr als nötig! 
Ich meine dabei nicht nur wegen der Schnittbehandlung! 
das mit dem (Magersucht) Foren hast du bereits prima erkannt.
Sei ihr eine Hilfe auch wenn sie das am Anfang vll anders sieht.
Nicht alle Entscheidungen die man in seinem Leben trifft gefallen einem, aber ihr muss geholfen werden,* DRINGEND !!!  *

----------


## Rubby Bubble

Ja das hast du leider Recht  :Sad:  
Ihre Mutter versucht sie dazu zu überreden. Aber sie hat ein schlechtes Verhältnis zu beiden Elternteilen.  
Ich denke, ich werd erstmal in so eine Sitzung mitkommen und wenn das auch nicht hilft, dann werd ich sie versuchen zu überreden in so eine Klinik zu gehen. Wobei ich mich da auch nicht wirklich auskenne. Ist man da dann ganztags? 
Weil sie hat ja schon ein halbes Jahr Schule geschwenzt und versucht jetzt die 11 zu wiederholen, auf eniem anderen BG.

----------


## urologiker

Hallo RB, 
deine Freundin muß wegen der Wunden chirurgisch und wegen der Borderline-Symptomatik psychiatrisch behandelt werden! 
Die Wunde kann -wie oben erwähnt- primär nicht mehr verschlossen werden. Ist die Wunde entzündungsfrei kann aber nach Anfrischen der Wundränder noch ein Verschluß der Wunde durchgeführt werden. 
Die Borderline-Erkrankung bedarf ebenfalls längerfristiger ärztlicher Betreuung. Mach ihr klar, dass sie früher oder später ohnehin ärztlich gesehen werden wird: *Später bedeutet dann allerdings notfallmäßig!!!* 
Also: Koffer packen und ab in die nächste chirurgische Ambulanz. Die psychiatrische Therapie kann dann überlappend eingeleitet werden.  
Gruß. logiker

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Rubby Bubble, 
Wie schon von den Vorschreibern erwähnt, wäre es am Besten, wenn Deine Freundin zum Arzt gehen würde. Für den Fall, dass es Dir noch nicht gelingt sie in diese Richtung zu bewegen, wäre es aber sinnvoll die Wunde optimal zu versorgen. Da würde ich mal in der Apotheke nach fragen, welche Möglichkeiten (besondere Pflaster, Desinfektion) da bestehen. 
Gruß  Ulrike

----------


## Rubby Bubble

Ja das denke ich auch. DAnke für die vielen Antworten  :Smiley:  
Also ich habe jetzt sie und eine andere mit einer ähnlichen Wunde verarztet - so weit es eben ging.  
Sie wollten es aber lieber selber machen, weil es ihen unangenehm war an dem Tag, dass ich da mit im Raum bin und so. Wisst ja was ich meine. 
Also ich mein Erste-Hilfe-Set mitgenommen, aber das mit der sterile Kompresse und ein VErband drumrum wollten sie nicht. Sie haben dan lediglich eine Wundsalbe draufgemacht und ein Pflaster -.-'
Aber Either kam wohl aus der Wunde bei beiden -.- 
@urologiker:
Ja das hat sie auch schon durch. Sie hat sich mal geritzt, als das Ordungsamt da war und ihren Alkohol weggenommen haben und dann haben die BLut bei hr gesehen und einen Krankenwagen gerufen und musste sie mit ihrer Oma ins Krankenhaus und alles.  
Gestern hat sie mich aufgeregt, denn ich musste mich als um sie kümmern wie bei einem Kleinkind. Musste ihr als hinterherlaufen und ihr die SCherben, die sie vorher aufgehoben hat, wegnehmen und dann Freundinen aufs Frauenklo schicken um nachgucken zu lassen, ob sie sich ritzt. UNd dann hat sie Heulattacken gehabt und wollte dann nach dem Discobesucht nicht mehr zu mir, sondern 15km nach hause alleine laufen und dann mussten wir sie mehr oder weniger gewaltsam mitnehmen und dann hab ich sie in mein Bett gebracht, dass sie schlaf kann und nicht mehr so ausrastet und ahhhh.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Rubby Bubble, 
Da hast Du ja ganz schön Stress um die Ohren. 
Ich weiß, das Du versuchst Deine Freundin vom Schlitzen abzuhalten, dass hat meiner Meinung nach aber wenig Erfolgsaussichten. 
Das höhrt sich jetzt vielleicht komisch an, aber Menschen die sich schlitzen, brauchen das, um sich wenigstens ab und zu mal selbst spüren zu können. Du kannst jetzt nicht einfach alles Scharfe entfernen, und dann darauf vertrauen, dass Deine Freundin nicht mehr schlitzt. Deine Freundin hat nicht wirklich eine Wahl, für sie ist Schlitzen das einzige Ventil, das ihr zur Verfügung steht. Wenn Du ihr das wegnimmst, kommt sie nicht mehr klar.
Ohne professionelle Hilfe hat Deine Freundin kaum eine Chance, dies Verhalten ändern zu können.
Wir können gern gemeinsam überlegen, wie man Deine Freundin da am Besten heranführt. 
Gut finde ich, dass Du bei der nächsten Sitzung dabei bist. 
Viele Grüße   Ulrike

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hi Rubby Bubble, 
Wie läufts bei Euch denn so ? Sind die Wunden mittlerweile auf dem Weg der Besserung? 
Hat sich Deine Freundin mittlerweile wieder beruhigt? 
Freue mich, wenn Du Dich mal wieder meldest. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Teetante

> Wir können gern gemeinsam überlegen, wie man Deine Freundin da am Besten heranführt.

 Das kannst Du natürlich tun @ Ulrike, aber letztendlich muß die Freundin es wollen, ansonsten wird man außer einer Zwangseinweisung bei akuter Selbstgefährdung (z.B. Suizidgefahr) nichts von außen machen können.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Teetante, 
das "Nahziel" ist sozusagen, genau diesen Willen bei Rubbel Bubbles Freundin zu "wecken". Ob dies gelingt, mag ja fraglich sein, aber man verliert Nichts dadurch, dass man es versucht. 
Gruß  Ulrike

----------


## Teetante

Ulrike,  
die Freundin ist in psychiatischer Behandlung und lehnt diese mehr oder weniger ab bzw. erzählt der Psychiaterin irgendwelche Sachen, die wohl nicht stimmen.  
Und da möchtest Du hier via Internet jemanden davon überzeugen, eine Therapie zu machen, der hier noch nicht einmal selbst angemeldet ist? 
Nee, is klar Ulrike.

----------


## Küken

Wille kommt von WOLLEN!!! 
und sie will ja anscheinend was anderes, liebe Ulrike. Aber wenn du soviel Energie übrig hast, respekt.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Küken,@ Teetante, 
hilfesuchend an dies Forum hat sich doch Rubbel Bubble gewand. Sie hat in erster Linie ein Problem, weil sich ihre Freundin schlitzt. Da gilt es doch erst mal Rubble Bubble dahin gehend zu unterstützen, dass sie sich nicht verantwortlich fühlt, wenn ihre Freundin das Schlitzen nicht läßt.
Bezüglich ihrer Freundin scheint ja der Wille zum Aufhöhren bereits da zu sein. Leidensdruck ist also vorhanden. Ihre Freundin verbindet nur Psychotherapie nicht mit Hilfe. Diese Verbindung herzustellen, kann meiner Meinung nach auch gut übers net geschehen. 
Die gewisse Anonymität im Netz kann hier ja vorteilhaft sein, weil dies ja  durchaus eine Schutzfunktion für jemanden darstellen kann. Der Versuch, etwas in positive Bahnen zu lenken, ist für mich niemals verschwendete Energie.(Unabhängig vom Gelingen) 
Liebe Grüße  Ulrike

----------


## Küken

Aber zwischen aufhören und wollen und dem Wissen das es falsch ist sich zu ritzen, liegt ein himmelweiter unterschied.
So schlimm es sich anhört, aber die einzige Möglichkeit deiner Freundin meines Erachtens nach zu helfen, wäre nach einem frischen Schnitt mal den rettungsdienst zu rufen. 
Sofern die Schnitte so schlimm sind, der bringt sie ins KH und da wird ihr dann auch in psychiatrischer Hinsicht geholfen.  
So wirst du sie nie dazu überreden, kann ich  mir kaum vorstellen. So leid es mir tut.  
Lg küken

----------


## Teetante

> @ Küken,@ Teetante, 
> hilfesuchend an dies Forum hat sich doch Rubbel Bubble gewand. Sie hat in erster Linie ein Problem, weil sich ihre Freundin schlitzt. Da gilt es doch erst mal Rubble Bubble dahin gehend zu unterstützen, dass sie sich nicht verantwortlich fühlt, wenn ihre Freundin das Schlitzen nicht läßt.

 Wo liest Du denn heraus, daß sich Rubble verantwortlich für das Ritzen fühlt? Also ich las in den Beiträgen in allererster Linie die Frage nach der Versorgung der Wunde heraus!

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Küken, 
in dem von Dir geschilderten Szenario wäre sie zwar dann an dem richtigen Ort, für die Behandlung, aber immer noch mit der falschen Einstellung. Es gilt doch aber erst ihre Einstellung zu ändern, bezüglich was könnte mir in meiner jetzigen Situation hilfreich sein. Jemanden der sich nicht therapieren lassen will, wird man schwerlich mit Aussichten auf Erfolg therapieren können. 
Gruß Ulrike

----------


## Teetante

@ Ulrike, eben genauso ist es: Wenn sie sich nicht therapieren lassen will, dann nützt auch das ganze Gerede nix. Und das wirst Du wohl kaum über das Internet schaffen, zumal die Freundin hier gar keine Userin ist. Das was geschehen muß, das hat Rubble Bubble auch schon gewußt, bevor er hier nachgefragt hat bzgl. der Wundversorgung.  
Und das sich die Freundin nicht wirklich helfen lassen will, konnte man sehr gut nachlesen in dem Satz, was sie der Psychiaterin erzählt! 
Ist eigentlich nicht so schwer zu verstehen, oder?

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Teetante, 
weil sie alles Scharfe entfernt hat, weil sie eine andere Freundin aufs Clo hinterhergeschickt hat, weil sie es nicht zu gelassen hat, dass ihre zu diesem Zeitpunkt vollkommen nervige Freundin 15 km. allein zurücklegt. Weil sie sich um die Versorgung der Wunden gekümmert hat..... Ich fand jedenfalls, dass sich da ein 17Jähriges Mädel ganz schön viel an Verantwortung aufgeladen hat. 
Gruß Ulrike

----------


## Teetante

Also, davon abgesehen, daß sich Rubble Bubble hier als männlich angemeldet hat, meine ich immer noch, daß Du zuviel in die Beiträge hineininterpretierst. Klar, Rubble Bubble will helfen und das tut er auch, soweit die Freundin das zuläßt. Aber eben nicht mehr. Und von Verantwortung übernommen will ich hier nicht reden, das ist klarer Menschenverstand, daß man sowas (Ritzen) zu verhindern versucht!

----------


## Christiane

Ulrike, Andrea, könnt ihr mal bitte zum ursprünglichen Thema zurückkommen? Es geht hier doch darum, wie man in so einem Fall am besten reagiert. Übrigens finde ich die Idee von Küken gut. Manch einer braucht einen Paukenschlag, damit die Augen geöffnet werden.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Teetante, 
mein Anliegen ist in erster Linie Rubbel Bubble hilfreich zur Seite zu stehen. Dies kann aber auch durchaus von Nutzen für die Freundin sein. 
Sollte man Deiner Meinung nach, wenn etwas wenig Erfolgsaussichten hat, den Versuch etwas positiv zu verändern gar nicht erst wagen?

----------


## Teetante

Wie stellst Du Dir das denn vor? 
Rubble Bubble Tips geben, die er dann seiner Freundin erzählt?  
Es geht hier nicht um eine harmlose Erkältung, sondern um eine ernstzunehmende psychische Erkrankung. Und da muß der Patient es SELBER WOLLEN!!! Wie bei fast allen psychischen Erkrankungen, z.B. auch Alkoholismus. Willst Du nun auch Angehörige anleiten via Internet, wie sie ihren betroffenen Ehemann/Ehefrau/Schwester/Bruder etc. vom Alkohol wegbekommen? 
Du verrennst Dich da völlig.

----------


## Teetante

> Ulrike, Andrea, könnt ihr mal bitte zum ursprünglichen Thema zurückkommen? Es geht hier doch darum, wie man in so einem Fall am besten reagiert. Übrigens finde ich die Idee von Küken gut. Manch einer braucht einen Paukenschlag, damit die Augen geöffnet werden.

 Ursprünglich ging es hier mal um die Wundversorgung! 
Da das Thema ja abgehandelt ist, können wir es nun abhaken.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Kükens Idee ist ja auch schon mal erfolglos gelaufen: 
"@urologiker:
Ja das hat sie auch schon durch. Sie hat sich mal geritzt, als das Ordungsamt da war und ihren Alkohol weggenommen haben und dann haben die BLut bei hr gesehen und einen Krankenwagen gerufen und musste sie mit ihrer Oma ins Krankenhaus und alles." 
Bezüglich richtig reagieren : Einigkeit besteht bei allen Beteiligten, dass am Ende eine Psychotherapie für Rubbel Bubbles Freundin stehen sollte. Welcher Weg dahin führen könnte, darüber kann man sich ja auch durchaus austauschen und muß nicht immer einer Meinung sein. 
Liebe Grüße    Ulrike

----------


## Küken

Tja, dann hat aber die Oma im KH nicht gesagt woher die Wunden sind.  
Ganz ehrlich, die einzige Hilfe die Rubble Bubble seiner Freundin bieten kann, ist professionelle, alles andere ist meines Erachtens nach ziemlich, naja nennen wirs, überflüssig. Wäre es so einfach, gäbs ja keine psychologischen Fachkräfte. Dann würden wir alle zu Leuten laufen, die eh alles wissen oder zumindest so tun. 
Und mal ganz ehrlich, ich seh in meinem Job immer wieder mal Patienten die in die Psychiatrie müssen, und die meißten gehn da nicht oder kaum freiwillig hin.     
Lieber Rubble Bubble, 
eigentlich ist es mir egal, was andere sagen oder denken, mein Vorschlag steht ja oben. Vermutlich wird sie dich für die Aktion abgrundtief hassen. Aber das ist das einzig richtige und früher oder später wird sie dir verzeihn und erkennen dass es die einzig richtige Entscheidung war. 
Die Wunde verheilt hoffentlich einigermaßen. Zumindest würd ichs mir für euch Wünschen. Ich drück die Daumen, dass ihr eine Lösung findet und ihr wieder in einen normalen Alltag kommt.  
Lg küken

----------


## Rubby Bubble

Hey..
tut mir leid ich hab mich ne Zeit nicht mehr gemeldet. Aber irgendwie hab ich bei ihr auch den Glauben verloren. Ich kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass man ihr helfen kann und ich habe auch ehrlich gesagt gerade keine Lust mehr ihr zu helfen.  
Ich mein wir waren jetzt seit den Schulferien schon aller bester Freunde und dann verhält sie sich so merkwürdig seit ungefähr einer Woche, dass ich irgendwie nichts mehr mit ihr zu tun haben will. Sie meldet sich so gut wie gar nicht mehr und will anscheinend nichts mehr mit mir unternehmen. Und sie haut mir in die Fresse und entschuldigt sich nicht mal, ist mir egal ob sie besoffen war. Sie meint dazu nur, dass sie komisch ist und selber nicht weiss warum cO
Da komm ich mir als Freund verarscht vor  :Sad:

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hey, 
tut mir leid, dass Du jetzt durch das Verhalten Deiner Freundin so deprimiert bist.
 Ich persönlich glaube, dass Du durchaus positiven Einfluß auf Deine Freundin hattest, glaube aber nicht, dass der Einfluß deiner Freundin unbedingt positiv für Dich ist.
Manchmal ist es wichtig im Leben Entscheidungen zu treffen, die vielleicht eher unter diese Rubrik passen:" Lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken, als ein Schrecken ohne Ende." 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## So Nicht!

> Hey..
> tut mir leid ich hab mich ne Zeit nicht mehr gemeldet. Aber irgendwie hab ich bei ihr auch den Glauben verloren. Ich kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass man ihr helfen kann und ich habe auch ehrlich gesagt gerade keine Lust mehr ihr zu helfen.  
> Ich mein wir waren jetzt seit den Schulferien schon aller bester Freunde und dann verhält sie sich so merkwürdig seit ungefähr einer Woche, dass ich irgendwie nichts mehr mit ihr zu tun haben will. Sie meldet sich so gut wie gar nicht mehr und will anscheinend nichts mehr mit mir unternehmen. Und sie haut mir in die Fresse und entschuldigt sich nicht mal, ist mir egal ob sie besoffen war. Sie meint dazu nur, dass sie komisch ist und selber nicht weiss warum cO
> Da komm ich mir als Freund verarscht vor

 Hallo, leider ein typisches Borderline Verhalten.
Tip für Dich, auch wenn hart klingt, verschwinde aus ihrem Freundeskreis. 
Sie wird entweder mal zwangseingewiesen oder hört von alleine auf wenn keiner mehr darauf eingeht...oder sie bekommt einen "schöne" Infektion und wird auch hier wieder aufs erste hinaus laufen> Zwangseinweisung... 
Kann mich also hier versch. Vorschreibern anschliessen, leider! 
Gruss

----------

